# 1,000 Club



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Smitty for joining me in the 1,000 posts club. It looks like Dayhiker'll soon be joining us.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Congratulations to Smitty for joining me in the 1,000 posts club. It looks like Dayhiker'll soon be joining us.


Looking forward to win a slingshot from Smitty's *"1,000 Post Contest" *







, I missed Dan's one


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man you guys are prolific! -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Grats bro, I'll soon be there with ya!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

And they say Pastors talk a lot!!!!







Congrats!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's very cool, Smitty!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah shucks, twernt nothin .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We will all be there sooner or later. I will not post just to post however. I will keep it real


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> We will all be there sooner or later. I will not post just to post however. I will keep it real


I don't think anyone on here really does that - rare for a public forum!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> We will all be there sooner or later. I will not post just to post however. I will keep it real


I don't think anyone on here really does that - rare for a public forum!








[/quote]

Thats true. I am just saying that if there turns out to be some sort of benefit of getting to 1000 ..... you never know.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

im at 800







not too bad. a month or so


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

This'll only be my 671st post. I guess I need to shoot less and yack more.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

A thousand posts.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Whos a Pastor?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Whos a Pastor?


perry from A+ is a pastor... i thought everyone knew that


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't here Smitty say he was going to have a contest.


----------

